# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Brine Shrimp Eggs

## OYKnow

Anybody bought brine shrimp eggs on ebay before? I used to use oceanfree brand, but it's too expensive comparing to those on ebay. Or is there any other place that I can buy 90% and above hatching rate brine shrimp eggs in Singapore at a lower price compared to oceanfree brand?

----------


## stormhawk

There is no other place locally that sells premium BSE. What you typically get at the LFS are repackaged from bigger vacuum packed cans ordered from overseas or from a supplier here, which can deteriorate on hatch rate and quality due to the storage conditions. I have never bought BSE from eBay before but the killiekeepers have previously ordered in bulk from US-based suppliers. It's cheaper that way.

I bought a vial of San Francisco Bay Brand eggs and the results were pretty decent. Any eggs packed in an air-tight container will last a long time, even low grade eggs.

----------


## OYKnow

Maybe I should be the first to try buying from eBay. Since there isnt any group buy of BSE already. (:

----------


## stormhawk

Good luck. If you are ordering from eBay, make sure they come in vacuum sealed packs, or the hatch rate may be very bad.

----------


## OYKnow

They say they will pack in a resealable poly bag. I think it's vacuum before posting. Am I right?

----------


## stormhawk

Resealable poly bags are usually ziploc bags. If they come in those bags like newly purchased Hikari packs, then it is fine.

----------


## bernie

I saw this being sold at Seaview. http://www.oceanstarinternational.com/BSELucky.htm. Not sure of its orgin though.

----------


## fisherw

ebay is a listing portal. You buy from a large number of people who list on ebay. So the buying experience would differ from seller to seller. The source of the eggs would also differ from seller to seller. Most, I suspect, are breaking bulk; buying in bulk, repacking and selling in smaller portions.

----------


## mobile2007

i think C328 selling small repackaged bottle, with not bad hatch rate ??

----------


## OYKnow

The repackaged bottle is the $8 one? I bought it once, the whole bottle was spoilt. Maybe it's the last few bottle and it's left there for very long. I am not sure.
The one I saw on eBay is pack like the hikari products. Not sure, if it's safe. It's only a few dollars cheaper than what you get in LFS. I don't know if I should take the risk.

----------


## stormhawk

The vial of San Francisco Bay Brand BSE that I bought locally was from this marine LFS at Sin Ming Plaza. Not sure if it's still there. Average price but hatch rate was quite decent. It costs less at the LFS than on eBay.

If you buy the OSI can, it will cost you a bomb. IIRC, the price for a single can be around $100. It's too much for any hobbyist to use unless you are breeding a lot of fish at once, then yes, a can will last a long time. Not cheap to import by yourself from the US. By the way, the size of the BBS differs from strain to strain. The ones we normally see for sale at the LFS are probably the strain from the Great Salt Lake in Utah, USA, which is bigger than the strain from San Francisco Bay. The eggs I use are from the SFB strain, which is just nice for most baby fish.

Are the ones you are looking at, packed in gold? heat sealed resealable bags? If yes, then they should be okay, provided the seller packs them well for shipment.

----------


## des-cindy

hi bro, where to buy those high hatching rate bbs in singapore?? why not we can share and try import a tin in to singapore... is it worth it?? and how big is a tin??

----------


## OYKnow

Yes, stormhawk we are looking at the same thing. des-cindy, I think a tin can be shared among 10people and you will still find it a lot. And it's 100 over dollars for one? I don't mind sharing cost. If you are able to find more people, count me in.

----------


## des-cindy

i agreed, how many grams of bbs in a tin?? count me in too..

----------


## des-cindy

i think a tin less than a hundred... but i dont really know what brand is better..

----------


## OYKnow

Eh, I'm not very sure. Maybe 400-500 grams?

----------


## stormhawk

They typically come in 1 pound cans, roughly 454 grams. Premium grade eggs are 49.95 USD per 1 pound can via Brine Shrimp Direct. Not including shipment fees, the cost per can is approximately 64 SGD. There are smaller sizes available but we used to order them in a case of 12 cans to save on shipping when group buying.

----------


## des-cindy

ok bro, i check already... brand : Ocean Nutrition Brine Shrimp Egg / from great salt lake, 454gm per can, innovative nitro pak inner package, it cost sg :drool 1: 00 per can, never try before, but this brand in market still ok. concider branded, any bro here try before this brand ?? do give us some feed back.. thanks..
if afew bros want share would be better...
10 person = 45gm =sg$10..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

I only used before Ocean Nutrition's Instant Baby Brine Shrimp, which is basically unhatched nauplii kept in a preservative solution. For BSE, I only used Brine Shrimp Direct brand or San Francisco Bay Brand eggs.

----------


## OYKnow

des-cindy once you gather another 8person, let me know. (:

----------


## des-cindy

Bro oyknow , its hard to find people unless they read our post and is interested... huh... :Confused:

----------


## des-cindy

Bro stormhawk or any bros here ,have you try before this brand of brine shrimp eggs, if yes, do give us some feed back, thanks

----------


## stormhawk

I've never used this one before. Seen smaller packs for sale at C328 though. They come in rectangular boxes:

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/...-eggs-50g.html

I forgot the price at C328 but these eggs should give a decent hatch rate.

----------


## OYKnow

Looks good, like a decent brand.

----------


## Interestor

yishun aquastar selling dolphine brand. tried before, hatch rate 90%. still got 3 tin left last visit 3 weeks ago.

i am looking for a tin of BBS eggs myself. waiting for guppy club reply as they going for malaysia guppy competition.

CHeers..

----------


## des-cindy

huh.. sound interesting.. we dont have to import from oversea... can buy at our lfs.. thats great.. i dont think, i am getting a tin, a 50g, should o.k already.. thanks to all the bros for their informations given... :Smile:

----------


## des-cindy

what type of sea salt you all used to hatch brine shrimp eggs??

----------


## OYKnow

I use normal aquarium salt. Guess I will go Aquastar and get some.

----------


## des-cindy

use normal aquarium salt can already huh... thanks...

----------


## OYKnow

Yes, use normal aquarium salt can already. But I heard cooking salt also can, but need put baking soda. Never try, so not sure.

----------


## mobile2007

For hatching bbs, u can used table salt, no need baking soda...

----------


## des-cindy

ok, thanks,,, but how many salt must i put if i am using a 1.5 litre bottle filled 3/4 of it with water??

----------


## OYKnow

Roughly one tablespoon.

----------


## morning breakfast eat

Is it a must to aerate the water?

----------


## stormhawk

Not a must but is recommended. When the water is well oxygenated and there is a current, more BBS will hatch.

----------


## morning breakfast eat

Cool thanks!

----------


## Bettafanatic

Saw this old post and wish to highlight if anyone is looking for Premium Baby Brine Shrimp eggs, can be found here, very fresh and hatch at extreme rate!  :Jump for joy: 

Tested with good reviews:

http://www.bettafanism.blogspot.sg/p...-for-sale.html

http://list.qoo10.sg/item/BABY-BRINE...EGGS/420459621

Cheers!  :Smile: 
Bettafanatic
90283379 (Singapore)

----------

